# Good breeder or no



## Saint3000 (Mar 14, 2016)

Do anyone know anything about royalshepherds.net I wanna be sure they are legit before I buy a GSD.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Pasted from their website:


> We check our email regularly, most often on hourly basis so reach us via email or fill the form below and check your email within the next 60-90 minutes for our reply. Please do not forget to check your spam/Junk folders too.


Interesting, their use of capitalization. I'd go see some dogs and breeders in person.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Saint3000 said:


> Do anyone know anything about royalshepherds.net I wanna be sure they are legit before I buy a GSD.


 
Personally I would look elsewhere. 

What are you looking for? Are you planning to show? Compete in dog sports? Camping buddy? Protection dog? What will the dog be doing?


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

I would look elsewhere. I don't see any information on parents of these puppies, which would be important for checking health info and titles to attest to sound temperament. The puppies don't appear to be from the same litters at all which is interesting. 
Good luck on your search!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree with the others.

Are you in AL.? This would be helpful info if someone knows of a reputable breeder near you.

research, Research, *RESEARCH*! 

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!

*Which "Type" of GSD are you looking for? German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide 

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!

Here are some good reading materials!
Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home

Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It doesn't look like they're a breeder; they're some sort of brokerage firm that takes your money and delivers puppies to your doorstep. (WHAT?) No way in heck would I buy a puppy from a picture on a brokerage website. I want to meet the mom and littermates and shake the breeder's hand and research the pedigree and learn a heck of a lot more about the dog that's going to be sharing my home for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What emoore said. Check out their health guarantee - they come right out and say they can't guarantee health, temperament, color, etc. Good breeders have a pretty good idea what colour the pup will turn out to be, and they do guarantee temperament, because they KNOW what they are breeding. The health guarantee is only valid if you keep all vaccination, and other vet receipts and sent them in. Too easy for them to say that what you sent in is not sufficient care, and they void the guarantee, as they don't specify what they consider to be a minimum of vet care. 

Lots of fancy blah-blah-blah calling them selves reputable breeders, but reputable breeders CARE about where each and every puppy goes, and buyers have to go through screening process. Browsing puppies online and picking one and requesting a shipping date is pretty much how puppy mills operate. Reputable breeders back up all their claims with verifiable facts, pedigrees, references, vet certificates of health testing, etc - this is just fancy pratter aimed at impressing those who don't know any better.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It's confirmed, Royal Shepherds is a Puppy Mill front. 
Check out the similarity of these websites and the identical wording on most of the pages:

Rottweiler puppies:
Rottweiller Puppies For Sale

Siberian Huskies:
Siberian Husky Puppies For Sale

Yorkies anyone?
PROCEDURE

Jack Russells too:
Cutest Jack Russells

Bet it wouldn't take too much work to find a similar website to most any breed.


----------

